# Beauhannon - a mule training diary.



## Roux

Introducing new mule Pabst! :faceshot:

I am really excited about my purchase and I think I am going to have so much fun with my new mount. 

He is about 10yrs, 15.2Hh John mule out of a QH Mare and a Mammoth Jack.

When I went to meet him he let me touch his ears right away, pick up all four feet, saddle him up etc. I watched the young man who has been working with him first and he even bridled him over his ears (didn't un-clip the bridle). 

When I test rode him I took him out for a trail ride. He halfheartedly tried to turn back to the barn once but with a very small correction didn't try it again. I have NEVER been on an animal with such a big walk. Sooo smooth and he covers so much ground effortlessly, then there is the trot also amazingly smooth and then the lope was nice too. 

He loped on a loose rein, necked reined nicely and had a good stop. He stood still when asked and backed up. No shoes and sound as a dollar on the rocks. He didn't pin his ears at me once and never saw his tail swishing around. 

After I got him back he was following me around the pen (respectfully) without being led. 

He isn't the most beautiful mule I have ever seen but I feel like he is safe and sane and has thus far been trained really well. As my BO said it doesn't matter how ugly his head is as long as he has a big beautiful brain! 

He is going to be delivered this week and I can't wait! 

Picture isn't in the best light and doesn't do him justice. I can't wait to see him with some more muscle and slicked out for the summer!:loveshower:


----------



## Roux

Some thoughts if there is any one who wants to chime in:

1. Do I need a mule bridle with clips? I was reading one site that said even mules who are good with their ears are more comfortable in Mule bridles?

2. What bit do you prefer to ride your mule in? This guy was in a pretty tough looking curb. I read that mules have softer mouths than horses usually, I was thinking of switching him to a mild snaffle and going from there? He does neck rein nice though? I think a lot of mules go in gag bits as well? 

3. He has some withers and his back wasn't as flat as I was expecting. They had him in a Wade QH saddle. I was planning on getting a mule specific saddle. But are there some circumstances where a mule does better in a horse saddle? Will get more pics when I get him home.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I don't have any advice, maybe mulefeather will chime in. I just wanted to say that Pabst is a beautiful mule!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32

Subbing because I love mules and he is gorgeous in my eyes!! :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

I think he's very handsome, and once he sheds out he'll look even better. 

I adore mules. Wish I was smart enough to own one. :wink:


----------



## Roux

Thanks!! He is kinda cute isn't he?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Don't see why you couldn't try him in a snaffle. You don't have to have a curb bit to neck rein.


----------



## tinyliny

I don't see how you can say, "he isn't the most beautiful mule". he's gorgeous!

I have zero experience with mules beyond admiring from a distance. but, I wish I did.
your description of his ride makes me want one.


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

Pabst. A good lookin' boy. I like the fact that he has black toes, and (apparently) dark skin under the white. No melanomas on this guy. Doesn't that mean he's not "White", but "Grey"? Seems like I recall being corrected about that when referring to someones Arabian gelding.
George loves having his ears rubbed and scratched. He uses a basic leather bridle from the local consignment tack store, and a mechanical hackamore. He came to me with this horrendous Myler compound bit, which right off I could tell he didn't like. We rode bareback, and in a rope "training" halter until we found tack he did like. George likes his hackamore, _His_ hack, mind you, and no other; he gets huffy if I put something else on him. And "three fingers" on the curb chain, Phuleese.
Pabst's saddle needs to fit his back. If it fits him, and he goes in it comfortably, it's A Mule Saddle, no? That's about the extent I would worry about it being a "mule" saddle. If you don't know how to evaluate saddle fit, find someone who does to show you. Again, a local consignment tack store would be a great place to start; typically they have bunches of used saddles, and a pretty good idea of what constitutes "fit". And generally they will let you try one out, and return it if it doesn't work. Keep after it until you find The One.
Once you get to know him better, he will assuredly tell you what he likes (and doesn't like), wants, and expects from you. Once you get to this point, you can start looking for the saddle of your (Your; you and Pabst's) dreams.
And most of all; you are embarking on a new journey. Have fun, and enjoy your new friend.
ByeBye! Steve (and George; "Aah; Monkey Fingers . . .") (and Georgies "hack")


----------



## george the mule

Some will notice G. isn't wearing a saddle in the above foto; he's on Lunch Break


----------



## Cherie

I think your mule has a very nice head -- nicer than many. He has very nice 'mule' conformation. It is difficult to tell from the angle of the picture, but he does appear to have the high, prominent shoulders that can be hard to fit on mules. Make sure your saddle does not put all of the front weight on those shoulders. Does he ride with a crupper or breeching? We have had a few mules that did not need one of these in the mountains and they had very high 'horse-like' withers. 

With all of the mules I have trained myself, I have never used a 'mule bridle'. Some of those that I inherited, well, it was easier to use one than try to fix an ingrained habit. 

I always have used a bridle with a brow-band and throat-latch as opposed to a one-ear bridle. You always want to fold the mule's ears forward, right one first, when bridling. You never want to smash the ears back and then have to pull them out. This seems real obvious to me, but I have seen an awful lot of people try to pull the long ears out of the headstall and cuss the mule because he didn't like it. 

If your mule rides good in a curb bit, please just keep it. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it. 

Good luck with him. I think you did good.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

George, greys have black skin. Max whites (or any other pinto markings) have pink skin under the white. Think of grey like a blanket. The horse (or in this case, mule) start out a "regular" color (bay, chestnut, black, whatever) and then the grey goes into effect and covers that regular color. All greys eventually turn "white," some just take longer than others. Think of it like grey hair in people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

> Pabst. A good lookin' boy. I like the fact that he has black toes, and (apparently) dark skin under the white. No melanomas on this guy. Doesn't that mean he's not "White", but "Grey"? Seems like I recall being corrected about that when referring to someones Arabian gelding.
> George loves having his ears rubbed and scratched. He uses a basic leather bridle from the local consignment tack store, and a mechanical hackamore. He came to me with this horrendous Myler compound bit, which right off I could tell he didn't like. We rode bareback, and in a rope "training" halter until we found tack he did like. George likes his hackamore, _His_ hack, mind you, and no other; he gets huffy if I put something else on him. And "three fingers" on the curb chain, Phuleese.
> Pabst's saddle needs to fit his back. If it fits him, and he goes in it comfortably, it's A Mule Saddle, no? That's about the extent I would worry about it being a "mule" saddle. If you don't know how to evaluate saddle fit, find someone who does to show you. Again, a local consignment tack store would be a great place to start; typically they have bunches of used saddles, and a pretty good idea of what constitutes "fit". And generally they will let you try one out, and return it if it doesn't work. Keep after it until you find The One.
> Once you get to know him better, he will assuredly tell you what he likes (and doesn't like), wants, and expects from you. Once you get to this point, you can start looking for the saddle of your (Your; you and Pabst's) dreams.
> And most of all; you are embarking on a new journey. Have fun, and enjoy your new friend.
> ByeBye! Steve (and George; "Aah; Monkey Fingers . . .") (and Georgies "hack")


OMG Could George _be_ any cuter?!?! What a personality! 

I think I will start by putting my saddles on him (I have 4) and see which one is the best then I will make adjustments as far as knowing what to look for when I have that as a baseline. My BO has a lot of saddles too, and I am sure she wouldn't mind letting me try a few. I have called two of our shops and both said I could bring him by for saddle fitting so that will be helpful as well. 



> I think your mule has a very nice head -- nicer than many. He has very nice 'mule' conformation. It is difficult to tell from the angle of the picture, but he does appear to have the high, prominent shoulders that can be hard to fit on mules. Make sure your saddle does not put all of the front weight on those shoulders. Does he ride with a crupper or breeching? We have had a few mules that did not need one of these in the mountains and they had very high 'horse-like' withers.
> 
> With all of the mules I have trained myself, I have never used a 'mule bridle'. Some of those that I inherited, well, it was easier to use one  than try to fix an ingrained habit.
> 
> I always have used a bridle with a brow-band and throat-latch as opposed to a one-ear bridle. You always want to fold the mule's ears forward, right one first, when bridling. You never want to smash the ears back and then have to pull them out. This seems real obvious to me, but I have seen an awful lot of people try to pull the long ears out of the headstall and cuss the mule because he didn't like it.
> 
> If your mule rides good in a curb bit, please just keep it. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it.
> 
> Good luck with him. I think you did good.


Thanks Cherie! That means a lot to me! He is cow hocked in the back but from what I understand a lot of mules are because of the donkey influence? 

He does ride with a Breeching and a Crupper. I don't get a chance to ride in the mountains as often so not sure if I will need to add that to my tack yet. I am hoping to take him English sometimes as well and I am thinking an English crupper for jumping will be good. Apparently they are commonly used with ponies so I think I can find one. 

I will stick with a regular horse bridle. Looking at the "mule bridles" all I could think about what how annoying it would be to have a heavy buckle clanging around over my eye. And thanks for the bridling tip!

As far as the bit, good advice. I wasn't so much concerned about the curb so much as the mouth piece it had. But then again he didn't appear to be upset about it. Like George said when we get to know each other we can figure it out better! 



> George, greys have black skin. Max whites (or any other pinto markings) have pink skin under the white. Think of grey like a blanket. The horse (or in this case, mule) start out a "regular" color (bay, chestnut, black, whatever) and then the grey goes into effect and covers that regular color. All greys eventually turn "white," some just take longer than others. Think of it like grey hair in people.


He looks "white" but I technically is grey. He has two tiny little sorrel flea bites on him so he must have been sorrel or bay at one one point. I am glad he is grey skinned because the sun here is so brutal that pink skinned horses burn really bad. He also has 4 black feet! I never pictured myself owning a white horse/mule but didn't factor color into my selection. 

Thanks for the advice and feed back everyone!


----------



## KigerQueen

Look up two horse tack. they have croupers and breast callers for both english and western. they also come in leather or beta biothane (the biothane can be any color you want). their mule bridles are not to clunky ethier.


----------



## Roux

Thanks Kieger, I actually have a headstall and reins set from them for my other horse and I don't really like them. My mom likes them so she uses them a lot. 

I guess I'm just old fashioned and like leather better.


----------



## KigerQueen

they have all their stuff in leather too so if you like the style just opt for leather


----------



## Roux

*He's Here!*

Pabst made it home today!

When he got off the trailer and got a look at the barn and the horses he said "Hee-HAW Hee-HAW!!!" OMG it was sooo cute.

As it turns out he is actually really handsome! 

I am surprised at how easy going he seems to be so far. He just nosed around the arena for a bit and then was acting like he has always been there.

My baby loves him too she was all giggles and he was really good with her too. :loveshower:


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

He _is_ handsome. I really like the white with black lining motif. He looks like a big boy, too; 15.2h or better? What fun; a new family member.
Your plan from an earlier post of trying lots of different saddles sounds good as well. How does one make appropriate decisions? Thru experience. How do you gain experience? By _experiencing_; ain't no other way. You, and Pabst, and what works For You, that's all that matters. What people say, or what you may read . . . only matters after you "experience" it in your particular circumstance. Does that make sense? It's like how you know a pair of jeans fit. You try 'em on. Maybe you even try on a couple pair of about the same size just to be sure.
Georgie is short and stout, 14h and ~900lb. He is very social, and likes being around people, but he particularly likes children. He really seems intrigued: "Ooh, _little_ people . . ." A foto attached of George socializing with a friends little girls. Cheryl told me the rest of the herd came up, and once they discovered there were no treats to be had, departed for greener pastures. George stayed to visit, and stood by the gate to watch his new friends leave. I love the horses, but George is so much more. You'll see.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Dustbunny

Speed Racer said:


> Wish I was smart enough to own one. :wink:


 Me too, Speed.

That is one pretty mule! :loveshower:


----------



## Roux

I had my first "mini" trail ride with Pabst on Sunday. 

Didn't have anyone to go with and I don't like to take a new animal out by myself until we know each other a bit better. But I figured I couldn't get into too much trouble if I stayed on the dirt road that leads to the trails!

Bad news is my favorite saddle doesn't fit very well. Good news is that my DH's saddle fits nicely... better news I get to buy a new saddle! LOL

Anyway so he goes well in the arena but I do feel like he is really testing to me to see what he can get away with. For example when I asked him to trot he did two full loops around the arena on the rails without slowing and when he did slow he picked it right back with just an adjustment in my seat. But there is a pile of jumps in the middle and he was acting "afraid" of them. I did work him through it and got him to where he would walk by and over them. I don't think he was really afraid or spooked but was using it as an excuse to try to get one by me. 

Because of this though I thought it would be best to have a partner ride out with me because our trails have a lot of obstacles (I have to go through an alley, by llamas, over a bridge and through water just in the first mile).

So leaving the barn he was great. He walked out nicely and didn't mind leaving. After about .5 miles we have to go through two gates to get out on to the trails. The gates were open and he flat out refused to go in. 

He would back up or try to turn away. He was getting pretty worked up about it. I eventually was starting to get fed up and thought to myself I KNOW this mule can walk though a gate. So I said to him, "I am giving you one more chance and I am going to ask, then tell and then demand you do this. If you walk though the gate we can go home. 

I asked... he refused. I told... he refused. I demanded and it felt like he just shrugged and sighed and then he walked through just as pretty as you please. (Mind you this was after 15 or so minutes.) 

But a deal is a deal and I wanted to end on a high note. So I needed to close the gates. I dismounted (I will work with him on opening and closing gates but for now I got off). This is when the trouble started. 

My barn owns the stretch of pasture on one side of the ally and then someone else has the other side. The neighbors have this old LOUD hound dog that is just plain nasty. This dog waits at a distance until you have your back turned and then charges the fence with such a bark and a bay it can scare you to death. Even my bomb-proof gelding will flinch! To make it worse you don't see it coming because the honeysuckle and ivy is so thick on the fence. 

As soon as I latched the gate and turned that dog pulled his trick! Pabst turned on his heel and bolted... through... a... four... strand... fence - and he was GONE!!!

I know we all know this but I will say it again, THIS IS WHY YOU NEVER LOOP YOUR LEAD ROPE AROUND YOUR HANDS. I ended up with a nasty rope burn but nothing more, but I can see how people lose fingers or worse. 

Anyway he ran straight through the fence and to the pasture and didn't stop until he got to a new fence. American Pharoah has nothing on this mule! So he stops about 3 acres away and looks at me. And I started walking toward him and gave a little *kiss* and he actually walked to me! Not a scratch on him from the wire - thankfully. Nothing worse than a vet bill on a mule you have only owned for 4 days! 

I made him walk back though the ally and by the dog again (un-mounted) then I closed the gate and got back on to ride him the .5 miles back. When I got on he was fine, not shaky or pushy. 

As we got to the barn we had one little hiccup of not wanting to walk by the chicken coup. He again started backing up fast. I said, "There is only one way home and you already walked by to get here so if you want to go backwards we will go backwards home." And I made him back down the road, once he saw what was happening he was more than happy to walk normal the rest of the way. 

So Sunday I was a little disappointed but I think that 1. every horse or mule tests their new owner and the first 2-4 weeks is about establishing the relationship and 2. that dog is flippin' scary so I don't really blame him. 

I also think that if I had been mounted I would have been able to one-rein stop and we would have been fine.

I am left wondering though, where the heck is his sense of self preservation??!! Bolting though a fence was the last thing I expected as I thought Mules had the reputation of NOT doing things that could hurt themselves!!! 

Here is a quote that I think is useful,* "What puzzles many mule handlers is that in any given situation the mule may act like either the donkey or the horse." *https://www.ruralheritage.com/mule_paddock/mule_communicate.htmYesterday, I hauled him to a friends place and we are going on a group ride Saturday!!! I am pretty excited because it is a place I haven't ridden in a long time and there is supposed to be other mules and mule people in attendance.

Side note- my friend grew up with mules and is going to put some rides on this week and let me know what he thinks. So far he is getting good reviews. But you should have seen the look on Pabst face when he saw his pen was next to the pigs! 

I am also looking forward to more English lessons, my BO says that he is built beautifully for hunter/ jumpers. I don't know much about that stuff, but I am always eager to learn! Looking at a crupper for my English saddle now!

--- 

Steve - The seller said he was 15.2 but my BO and my other friend think he is closer to 16HH. I haven't taped him yet but he is pretty tall and has very long strides!


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

Boy oh boy does that sound familiar from when I first brought George home and asked him to take me for a ride 
Testing his new owner; oh yes. A horse will do that too, but a mule is methodical about it, and remembers the test results forever as far as I can tell. And Pabst is really checking _you_ out; remember, he doesn't know you from Adam, and has absolutely no reason to trust you. He will always do this, but over time it will become very subtle; "Just checking, don't ya know . . ." Try to be fair and consistent in your responses.
You will begin to notice that Pabst will stop and "think" about things, where a horse will simply balk and run. Try to give him time to do so. The jumps in your arena for instance. As you approach something like this, you will sense that he is uncertain. Rather than just cueing him to approach them directly, ask him to circle them, giving him an opportunity to check them out. Same thing at the gate; if you feel that he might refuse, ask him to turn away _before_ he has to make the decision on his own. Walk him in a circle, and approach the gate again, again turning him away before hand. Generally, after a couple of iterations, he will become impatient with the process, and will offer to go thru the gate rather than do another circle tour. He has had time to process the situation, and to decide that it's easier to walk on than to keep doing circles. If he doesn't get to this point, find somewhere else to ride; in "Mulish", no absolutely means NO, and applying additional pressure will only make things worse.
The dog thing; Pabst was probably getting pretty thin on patience by that point, and the arrival of the dog kicked him into horse/flight mode. Bang; gone. Happened just that quick, didn't it? Watch out for these moments, and don't get in his way, because he's no longer concerned about you, and there is a good chance you may get hurt if you're in the way. He's considerably bigger than you, and you're simply not gonna hold him.
That's one of the things I found most difficult to learn; dealing with the abrupt shift into "horse". By the time he stopped running, he was a mule again, and the good news is that he was willing to "kiss and make up". Again, it's your job to anticipate these things, and move to mediate them before your mule has to make his own decisions. Difficult, I know, but it can be learned. And once you do develop the skill, you will find it works extremely well with horses.
I'm rather ambivalent about the concept of letting someone else ride your boy; it doesn't really accomplish a thing, and might even result in setbacks. You and Pabst. That is what you need to refine, and really, nothing else at this point. And the burden of the "learning" is on you, not Pabst.
Hope this proves helpful, but like so many things, it will make far more sense looking back than looking forward. Carry on!

Steve


----------



## Roux

george the mule said:


> I'm rather ambivalent about the concept of letting someone else ride your boy; it doesn't really accomplish a thing, and might even result in setbacks. You and Pabst. That is what you need to refine, and really, nothing else at this point. And the burden of the "learning" is on you, not Pabst.


Yes very helpful! And I 110% agree with you here. Everything I have read said that mule needs to learn YOU and you HIM. That is why they don't do well being sent to trainers because they are able to individualize people so well. 

I also really believe that Pabst is really sane and well-trained but we need time to get to know each other. 

I really didn't want to let him go and it turned into a huge fiasco with my husband who thought he was doing me a favor. I told him I rather work with him myself for at least a month before deciding I need help. TBH I really enjoy training and riding and learning so I don't mind.

I will not claim to be the worlds greatest trainer but I feel that I am good at getting green horses trail-proof and getting them the miles and hours and exposure they need to be trusty. I have done it with great success and no injury with 3 horses. My husband on the other hand has little faith in me and he was the one who offered to trailer Pabst to the ranch for me. I guess I felt somewhat bullied and pressured and I didn't want to hurt the feelings of someone who wanted to offer his help... 

I have had him less than a week so I feel it was unfair to me but mostly to Pabst. Maybe that typical mule prejudice? IDK - as you can tell its a sore subject for me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> I really didn't want to let him go and it turned into a huge fiasco with my husband who thought he was doing me a favor.


Is your DH less confident with horses than you are? It seems to me like he is coming from a place of concern, which is understandable as he doesn't want to see you injured (not to mention the impact it would have on your daughter).. don't think its meant as a slight to you.

But I also understand wanting the time to bond with your new guy, so don't blame you at all for not wanting him sent away. Perhaps could the mule guy come to you for lessons with you riding Pabst - so your DH is appeased and maybe you can pick up some good tips (like those that Steve are giving you)?


----------



## Roux

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is your DH less confident with horses than you are? It seems to me like he is coming from a place of concern, which is understandable as he doesn't want to see you injured (not to mention the impact it would have on your daughter).. don't think its meant as a slight to you.
> 
> But I also understand wanting the time to bond with your new guy, so don't blame you at all for not wanting him sent away. Perhaps could the mule guy come to you for lessons with you riding Pabst - so your DH is appeased and maybe you can pick up some good tips (like those that Steve are giving you)?


Of course you are probably right. But I have been around horses long enough to know when I am over my head and when I am in a dangerous situation or around a dangerous animal. And your observation was right, he doesn't know much about horses and doesn't have that much experience but he is full of opinions. It just felt harsh to have the whole thing organized without even asking me about it first. 

And yes Steve, your tips have been really helpful and reassuring that I am on the right track, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Roux

Steve (and any one else) - How do you feel about round penning / lunging a Mule?

Tips, ideas and thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

First off, you're quite welcome re. the "tips". I didn't invent them; I'm passing along tidbits from conversations with a local mule guru named Tom Mowrey. Stuff I found relevant and applicable. And while on that subject, I will toss out another thing that I personally have found . . . well, life changing, actually. I'm not joking, I'm a tekkie; look at my sig. Ten years ago, I would have laughed my a__ off at the suggestion, but here ya go anyway. FWIW.
You are undoubtedly aware that equine possess emotionally complex personalities as a result of their being herd animals. How did a recent article phrase it: A high degree of Emotional Intelligence. And that there exists an equine language, "Equus", generally accepted to be a sort of "body" language. And that's a big part of it; nearly everybody who has much contact with horses learns at least some of the language; Pinned Ears, and The Butt for instance. But there is way _way_ more than that available to you if you will take the time to learn it. The concepts of "sensing" a horses mood, or having your horse "in tune" with his rider, or a horse-rider "bond" are really far beyond just "body language". I am convinced that there exists a metaphysical component to the equine-equine, and equine-human interaction, Google "Limbic Resonance" for a little light reading.
But it doesn't really matter what you call it, only that it exists, and that you (and your equine) can learn to use it to communicate more effectively. I think most conventional horse literature just says "you want to build a bond with your horse", and we'll let it go at that. But this concept is linked to your ability to anticipate and mediate your animal's emotional state (and much more IMO). "Bond" with your mule.
That said, I'm not a trainer. I have tried the round-pen "joinup" thing ala Monty Roberts and Pat Parelli, both with George, and my large TB Oily. George seems to know all about it, and will cheerfully "join-up" with you at any point in the game. Oily would probably run til he drops if asked, but I've never had him offer to join up. He comes from a Dressage/Hunter background, and someone suggested that this was a result of his lunge-line training. I know not.
So I will have to offer an ambiguous answer; try it with Pabst; it it works, by all means use it. If it isn't happening, don't force the issue; move on to something else. Talk to him, sing him a song, rub his ears, scratch his butt. Love on him, be kind; be quick to reward and very slow to discipline; "Praise the Good, Ignore the Bad". Make a friend. Bond.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roux

Met up with my local mule club today and had a great ride! First things first I have all decided that Pabst is more of a Beau or Bohannon. 

We did 6.52 miles total and I had a friend on horseback join us. There were about 30 mules/ donkeys/ horses. I couldn't believe how many riders there were and so many mules! Appy mules, grulla mules, big mule small mules- mules, mules... mules! I'm sure riding in a group helped keep him calm and no nerves.

I lunged him before leaving the ranch for a while... until he dropped his head and started licking his lips. I think that was a really good to start to "join up" but I will definitely be doing more with him. During his stay at the ranch he was penned next to the hogs. Apparently he didn't get along with the hogs very well! 

From the moment he stepped off the trailer to getting home this evening he was perfect. I had to hold him back a lot during the ride mostly because he has such long strides and is a lot faster at a walk. But no spooks or refusals or bolting or anything.

We did some "rock hopping" which was a BLAST. On one particular jump down all the other mules jumped off. But when we got there he stepped down and when both front feet were on the ground he just stepped his back legs off. Sooo calm and so smooth. Everyone cheered and applauded that move! 

All in all I had a great day and a great ride!


----------



## george the mule

Roux said:


> We did some "rock hopping" which was a BLAST. On one particular jump down all the other mules jumped off. But when we got there he stepped down and when both front feet were on the ground he just stepped his back legs off. Sooo calm and so smooth. Everyone cheered and applauded that move!
> 
> All in all I had a great day and a great ride!


Roux, you're just gonna _love_ owning a mule 

Steve


----------



## Roux

I am already! Today I took my 9month old to the barn and he let her sit on top of him while he was eating my breakfast. You can tell that they really like each other! He is so calm and gentle with her!


----------



## tinyliny

I am so jealous! that sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Congratulations!!!!


I love mules!!!! I have ridden a few, but the most memorable was in New Mexico. He was also a grey and the smartest mule I had the pleasure of meeting and riding. Very smooth too, and loved his ears!


----------



## Roux

I think we are getting somewhere! 

Last night I went out and one of the BO's dogs rushed the fence barking. Beau lept sideways again (but didn't bolt). I never broke my stride (saw the dog coming so didn't startle me) and after his spook he kept walking with me... chewing his mouth and licking his lips!!! Got to love it when opportunities like that show themselves! 

I lunged him in the arena. Each time we are getting better at it. He doesn't turn on a dime the way my paints do but he is really willing and he will drop his head and lick his lips and come to me when I woah him. 

Saddled him and rode around the arena. I set up trot polls and we practiced that. The very first run he acted like he was going to want to cheat, I didn't let him and each time after that it was no problem. I then had him trot over 3 polls and then over a cavaletti. He did that without blinking. 

One of the things I like about Beau is that I only have to ask him to trot once and he stays in his gate he doesn't slow down he just trots around and around and around until I ash him to stop. I noticed that my saddle was slipping forward a bit so I let him cool off and ended our ride. I am getting a new saddle soon - can't wait! 

Last thing we practiced "**** jumping" and I set up a little jump. I started walking him over on the ground. Then set it higher and higher. He was very hesitant about this at first but by the end was willingly jumping over the raised bar. This pic was at 2 ft. Nothing for a mule but I want to start small and work our way up. (Sorry the quality is so bad, it was getting dark).

I am trying to keep it interesting for him by giving him somethings to try, letting it be successful and moving on to the next thing. I don't want to bore him by drilling the same thing over and over if he is getting it. 

Hoping to try a trail ride at home Sunday- stay tuned!


----------



## Roux

Mods? Can you change my thread title to Beauhannon - Mule Training Diary or something! Thanks!


----------



## Cherie

Hi, I referred the name change to the moderating team. I think they will come up with something. Glad it is going better. You guys will get it together and you will love it. Cheri


----------



## Dustbunny

OP...I hope you realize you're giving many of us "without" a terrible case of Mule Envy!!!


----------



## Roux

Dustbunny said:


> OP...I hope you realize you're giving many of us "without" a terrible case of Mule Envy!!!


I actually fell in love with the idea of the mule when I was visiting with someone who was raised on a gaited mule farm over a year ago. I have been DREAMING of getting my own mule since then! So I understand exactly!!!


----------



## QHDragon

Roux said:


> Introducing new mule Pabst! :faceshot:
> 
> I am really excited about my purchase and I think I am going to have so much fun with my new mount.
> 
> He is about 10yrs, 15.2Hh John mule out of a QH Mare and a Mammoth Jack.
> 
> When I went to meet him he let me touch his ears right away, pick up all four feet, saddle him up etc. I watched the young man who has been working with him first and he even bridled him over his ears (didn't un-clip the bridle).
> 
> When I test rode him I took him out for a trail ride. He halfheartedly tried to turn back to the barn once but with a very small correction didn't try it again. I have NEVER been on an animal with such a big walk. Sooo smooth and he covers so much ground effortlessly, then there is the trot also amazingly smooth and then the lope was nice too.
> 
> He loped on a loose rein, necked reined nicely and had a good stop. He stood still when asked and backed up. No shoes and sound as a dollar on the rocks. He didn't pin his ears at me once and never saw his tail swishing around.
> 
> After I got him back he was following me around the pen (respectfully) without being led.
> 
> He isn't the most beautiful mule I have ever seen but I feel like he is safe and sane and has thus far been trained really well. As my BO said it doesn't matter how ugly his head is as long as he has a big beautiful brain!
> 
> He is going to be delivered this week and I can't wait!
> 
> Picture isn't in the best light and doesn't do him justice. I can't wait to see him with some more muscle and slicked out for the summer!:loveshower:


Wow he sounds amazing! Some day I would love to find myself a really nice mule to do dressage with. If they would allow mules to event I would totally seek out one for that arena as well.


----------



## Roux

I would thing a Mule could make an awsome eventer. I don't know much about dressage but know two people who do dressage with their mules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

you need to look up Meredith Hodges! she has done every thinkable event with mules and done it well.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I had a mule for years, and will have another one someday. I would like to offer only one personal preference. I, as well as my mule, preferred breeching to a crupper. She just always seemed more tense with the crupper, and to me a crupper just _seemed _uncomfortable looking.


----------



## QHDragon

Roux said:


> I would thing a Mule could make an awsome eventer. I don't know much about dressage but know two people who do dressage with their mules.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sadly (and for some dumb reason) USEF doesn't allow mules to show at recognized events, and since even unrecognized events usually follow USEF rules they aren't allowed there either. USDF on the other hand does. Last year a mule even showed at the US dressage finals. If the dressage queens can "deal with" a mule you would think the BA eventers could too!


----------



## DragonflyAzul

Love your mule!

One day I will have one of my own, it's been a few years since I have had a serious want for a mule and feeling never goes away. One day!

In the mean time I'll stalk pretty mules like Beau. <3


----------



## Roux

6gun Kid said:


> I had a mule for years, and will have another one someday. I would like to offer only one personal preference. I, as well as my mule, preferred breeching to a crupper. She just always seemed more tense with the crupper, and to me a crupper just _seemed _uncomfortable looking.


Good advice. I don't think I will need either for most trails but will keep breeching an option. As far as for English and h/j I think a crupper is the only option if I need it. 

I had my first lesson on Tuesday and then rode again on Thursday. I need to work on getting him to relax and be more bendy. But he is a delight to ride.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Roux said:


> Some thoughts if there is any one who wants to chime in:
> 
> 1. Do I need a mule bridle with clips? I was reading one site that said even mules who are good with their ears are more comfortable in Mule bridles?
> 
> 2. What bit do you prefer to ride your mule in? This guy was in a pretty tough looking curb. I read that mules have softer mouths than horses usually, I was thinking of switching him to a mild snaffle and going from there? He does neck rein nice though? I think a lot of mules go in gag bits as well?
> 
> 3. He has some withers and his back wasn't as flat as I was expecting. They had him in a Wade QH saddle. I was planning on getting a mule specific saddle. But are there some circumstances where a mule does better in a horse saddle? Will get more pics when I get him home.


1) never owned a mule bridle
2) Mullen mouthed loose ring snaffle, and there is a kind of a story to that. The lady I got my mule from has a mule farm, and she swore that using a broken mouth bit of any sort was totally unacceptable for a mule. Furthermore if she caught me riding her (mine) mule in one, she would whip my a$$. She was 4 ft 9, about 90 lbs, and 60 years old, and scared the dickens out of me. So I rode Lady long Leggs with the bit she gave me.
3) I rode in western saddle, nothing special.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roux said:


> Good advice. I don't think I will need either for most trails but will keep breeching an option. As far as for English and h/j I think a crupper is the only option if I need it.
> 
> I had my first lesson on Tuesday and then rode again on Thursday. I need to work on getting him to relax and be more bendy. But he is a delight to ride.


Love that you're doing different things with your mule!

Please don't take this harshly, I'm only trying to help with the bendy and more relaxed part.

In this photo you are crossing the wither with your reins, which puts pressure on the bit in a way that is confusing to the equine as the bit isn't balanced in their mouths.

To really help the horse (yours is a mule I realize) get more bendy and relax, the way I've found that works best is you don't ever pull on the reins, but you open them. If your mule needs to turn more to the inside, bring the outside rein by the neck, not crossing the wither (supportive outside rein) and then open the inside rein from your elbow (like a gate where your elbow is the hinge) and if he needs MORE bend then you lift your elbow+arm out like you're almost holding a cape so you're still opening the rein sideways and not back, but you aren't losing that bend in your elbow. Once the equine is bending at the right amount, then you return your arm to where it was, keeping the bend in the elbow.

If he needs less bend to the inside, you open the outside rein slightly until the equine is bending less to the inside. 

You can do this with long or short reins, but it really helps the equine stay balanced instead of the tradition yank and pull method that we initially teach camp kids. 

Hope that helps, and I promise I'm not criticizing your riding at all. I'm just offering help since that was only a picture that you shared. I didn't watch your lesson or anything, but felt it was good to bring up


----------



## Roux

Skyseternalangel said:


> Love that you're doing different things with your mule!
> 
> Please don't take this harshly, I'm only trying to help with the bendy and more relaxed part.
> 
> In this photo you are crossing the wither with your reins, which puts pressure on the bit in a way that is confusing to the equine as the bit isn't balanced in their mouths.
> 
> To really help the horse (yours is a mule I realize) get more bendy and relax, the way I've found that works best is you don't ever pull on the reins, but you open them. If your mule needs to turn more to the inside, bring the outside rein by the neck, not crossing the wither (supportive outside rein) and then open the inside rein from your elbow (like a gate where your elbow is the hinge) and if he needs MORE bend then you lift your elbow+arm out like you're almost holding a cape so you're still opening the rein sideways and not back, but you aren't losing that bend in your elbow. Once the equine is bending at the right amount, then you return your arm to where it was, keeping the bend in the elbow.
> 
> If he needs less bend to the inside, you open the outside rein slightly until the equine is bending less to the inside.
> 
> You can do this with long or short reins, but it really helps the equine stay balanced instead of the tradition yank and pull method that we initially teach camp kids.
> 
> Hope that helps, and I promise I'm not criticizing your riding at all. I'm just offering help since that was only a picture that you shared. I didn't watch your lesson or anything, but felt it was good to bring up



I'm really new to english and have had only 4 or 5 lessons so far. I am a western rider and used to neck reining. Beau neck reins to and I think it is going to take me a while to remember not to! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Roux

So we had our first trail ride at home on Sunday. Beau was really good. We still had a BIG spook at the same dang dog. He bolted again but since I was on him I got him back pretty quickly (about two big leaps). For a mule he can really bolt like a horse haha!

Other than that he crossed the bridges, water and was good about the other horses, joggers, bikes, llamas etc. I did ride with two other horses and I think that really helped a lot. But I hope I can get him to go out alone soon. 

He has picked up a quirk since he has been with me. At our barn the outside pens are around the arena on two sides. So you have to walk you horse through the alley between the arena to the barn for the tacking areas. When Beau gets to the last stall he stops and won't move forward. The first time I turned him around and he backed up out of it no problem. But its getting worse. Last time my BO was behind us with a different horse and she swung the lead a little and he walked quickly away. 

I don't want this to become a habit and it is getting annoying to have to spend 5 to 10 min on a leading problem. He leads fine everywhere else.... BUT then on Friday he wouldn't step close enough to the rail to tie him. I eventually decided to lunge him and get his feet moving but not sure if that really helped. 

Once tied either to the rail or in cross ties he stands really well. He is very patient and easy to be groomed and saddled. I'm thinking he is doing this to get out of work? As once he walks by he does so calmly and I don't think he is shying at anything.

I am trying to make our rides fun and enjoyable for him with lots of praise and small corrections.


----------



## Roux

So I've been neglecting my thread... but we have been busy! 

Since last post I took Gus (my paint Gelding) and ponied Beauhannon on a 3.58 mile trail ride. Both were awesome! 

I've had three more lessons but been riding a lot more than that. So as far as English goes we have been working on getting him on the correct lead at the canter. He picks up the correct lead when we are going to the right but not the left. Also getting him over trot polls and that has been going well. 

On my last English lesson I fell off! I haven't fallen off a horse in a long time haha! But Beau's canter is soooo different from anything else I have ridden. He also likes to ride straight on the rail and then makes 90deg turns in the corners of the arena. Long story short he is unbalanced at the canter, I am unbalanced at the canter because of it and then turning on a dime is unbalencing... I lost a stirrup and have lost a TON of muscle since I had a baby and made a unplanned dismount. No harm no foul though and he was really good about it and stopped right away looked and me with his big old ears, "What are you doing down there?"

Every-time I ride him he is improving until... our first Western lesson. So for the first 30 min he was pretty good (except sometimes he likes to do what he thinks we should be doing not what I think we should be doing). So he has a really nice posting trot that is great for English but we want to get him to slow down and work on a nice WP trot. And that actually went really well (especially going to the left). He was getting the hang of a nice slow jog and keeping his head low. And looking back that is where we should have stopped. 

But I made the rookie mistake of wanting too much of a good thing so we moved on to the lope. It was going ok at first but then he started spooking at his own shadow and other things in the arena that he had gone by a million times before. Also he was tossing his head going into the lop as well. So my trainer thought he was being bratty and throwing a temper tantrum. Which I think he was kinda but I also think he mentally had enough and was just overwhelmed. He took off on me a few times and was being pretty naughty so I ended up riding him in a posting trot (or what ever he would relax into) around the arena until his attention was back on me and I showered him with praise for doing what he was asked and ended the lesson there. 

I'm new to this kind of riding but I realize now that asking the mule to trot - but wait trot slowly... no slower... yep that slow... no wait don't walk! trot! slower... slower... etc- is a lot of mental work on the mule! And he was doing great with it! I will try to be more aware in the future and hopefully Beau will be ok with my fumbles! 

Also my new saddle came in and it is sooo nice!!! Fits really well and is super pretty! Yay:loveshower:


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux and Beau!

Donkeys don't like to run, and some (most?) mules share that trait with them. The Guru says to sit back in the saddle and open the reins. Doesn't help much with George, tho; he'll run, but as soon as you back off on the pressure he drops back to a trot. A Lazy Boy mesay; he'll run just fine if everybody else in the group does.
The lead-line thing; don't give him an opportunity to refuse. Before you get to That Spot, do something else; turn and walk the other way, ask him to yield front, rear, side-step, whatever. But keep him moving, then turn and approach That Spot again. Repeat. Generally after a couple times, he will offer to offer to walk on past in preference to continued work.
A horsey friend fell in love with George, even hinting that she would like to buy him, which I didn't even grace with a reply ;-) I'm sure she caught the implied "Not no, but hell no", 'cause she and hubby drove to Missouri and brought back Rufus. Rufus is a sweet sane middle-aged mule, but skinny as a rail; don't Missourians _feed_ their animals? I helped her fit him into a saddle, and she has been riding him, but I fully expect to hear this same round of questions as they settle down and get to know one another.
She is planning on attending a clinic with Tom Mowery (the guru) next month with Georgie and me, which is certain to be an eye-opener for her.

ByeBye! Steve

PS: Love them Ears :-D


----------



## Knave

My star won't work today, so I have to reply to sub. I love your mule! So cute.


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

I meant to do this the the other day, but got sidetracked. I just know you're gonna hate me, but . . .

In this foto, notice how the back of the saddle (and pad) have lifted off of Beau's back? I am by no means a saddle-fit expert, but I think this is usually caused by the pads/bars having too much "rocker", or the "gullet" being too wide, or set at the wrong angle. Or maybe both. In any event, the saddle does not appear to be sitting on his back comfortably; the pads should be 100% in contact with the animals back with your weight in the seat; these appear to be only in contact in the front-to-mid areas.
Hard to really judge with one foto, and it might just be a bounce or something, but please get someone to help you check it out. For Beau's sake.

ByeBye! Steve

PS: If this _is_ the case, it might account for his grumpiness at a trot.


----------



## Roux

Hi Steve!

I am not going to hate you because you are soo so right!!! Of my saddles that was the best fit at the time.

But my new saddle came in last week!!!! (Photo attached.)

The funny thing is that he was acting nice in the saddle I know didn't fit as well. And was acting like a turkey in the saddle I know fit well. haha

I think the new saddle is stiff and it may smell funny? I will try to get more pics of that soon as I think it fits nicely. 

Also the trot he is very lovely about but its the lope/canter we need to work on.


----------



## Roux

The wind here has been terrible which is not conducive to riding but I finally caught a break this weekend and got in a 7mile ride. 

Beauhannon was amazing and didn't spook, refuse or even bat an eye at anything. It was a really calm and uneventful ride. 

In other news his eye was aggravated we think from the wind. My BO helped me treat it and he is ok now. The barn also got a new mare who nailed Beau on the shoulder. You can see the mark in the jumping pic. The first day he was a little tender but not lame. 

Beau also got his feet done Friday. He was a little difficult for our farrier so I was glad to pay someone to do it while I am still getting my core strength back. I am going to continue to work with him to get him to stand nicely. Beau had a small abcess in his frog we noticed as well. No shoes for him though, got to love those hard solid black Mule feet.


----------



## bellison

He is a grand specimen! Those stock pens are familiar. Did you buy him at the horse sale at Waverly this past week?


----------



## Roux

bellison said:


> He is a grand specimen! Those stock pens are familiar. Did you buy him at the horse sale at Waverly this past week?


I've had him almost 2 months now and he was at a ranch in southern NM. 

Before I found him I was all set to go to the sale in Queens Valley AZ. I feel like I am going to be in the market for a kids mule next year I will have to look at more Mule sales.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

So a little update!

I have been dealing with a corneal ulcer on Beau's eye. Symptoms started out at a teary watery eye and a lot of squinting. It looked like it was going to resolve on his own but then got worse again. The vet came out and we had to sedate Beau so that we could diagnose him. He gave me antibiotics (a gel that I had to squirt in the lower eye lid) 2 times a day for 5 days. I tried to bargain with him about getting it done but eventually for his safety and mine I resolved to just tie him short and tight to the rail with the "bad eye" up. The third time of this he accepted it pretty willingly and I was able to get it done quickly. Good news is that by day 3 he was looking better and by day 5 he is all better. The white spot where the ulcer was is still on the eye but no more squinting or weeping. The spot should clear up in a few weeks or months time. 

So other than that I have done a few more group rides. The rides themselves have been great. Beau is a very confident trail mule (when he is with others) not as much yet when he is solo but I haven't had many opportunity to take him on my own yet. He is a great trail animal in groups as he will go first, go last and go in the middle without getting antsy about it, which I love.

Our big problem has been the trailer. He loads in to a stock trailer easy, walks right in!!! But in my 4H slant its been an issue. I have been practicing with him and we went from him going full statue at 15ft away to walking in nicely. I will spare you every detail but the big issue is that he steps up and walks in but once he feels the pressure of the stall gate behind him he freaks out and wants to back off. 

This boils down to him not wanting to move away from pressure. Another example: when in cross ties if he is standing too close to the left side I can't get him to shift over easily to the right. I am working on this but mules don't respond to pressure the same way horses do!!! (Side note: when he is tied at the rail he will move off pressure to shift his butt around or when closing a gate etc. so it is a little situational). 

Back to the trailer... the last time I loaded him he walked into the trailer first try and shifted over nicely to close the gate and he was 100% fine. 

An assessment of where we are at this point:

Under saddle I get Beau. He needs repetition and consistency and there is a lot he does not know but he is willing (so far) and appears to enjoy work. I have had good rides with him so far in the arena when I keep our lessons short and end when he gets it right. He works well with tons of praise and also when I can anticipate a problem and beat him to it. If he does something naughty and I correct him for it right away and with confidence he usually won't do it again. 

On the ground he needs to gain respect. He has learned this trick where he drops his shoulder and turns away and he can get away from you if you ask him for something he does not want to do. When he gets in this position you have no strength or power against it. He did it under saddle too but I think I broke him of that habit when riding. On the ground he can pull this stunt really fast and he is away. THIS IS A REALLY BAD HABIT. He was able to get away with this more than he should have when working on loading. I decided he shouldn't get away with it and put on a nose chain (then a lip chain). I really want to get him out of the "running away" habit, he came to me with this problem though so I don't know how long he has been doing this. I have been told that I should always lead him with a chain but I don't think that will do anything but make him a dead head. For the most part I can lead him around without issue. 

Other things to note Beau does not like baths so I need to work on that before our first show. 

Cookies to anyone who read this far!


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux! Howdy Beau!

Lead-line has always been a problem for George T. as well. Or, more correctly, for his pet human.

Let me try to set out what I have been taught about the subject:

"Trying to _tell_ a mule what to do is often counterproductive; you need to ask, and set things up so that he wants to comply; so that it is His idea."

Take Beau into your arena with just his rope "training" halter and a lead. Pet/groom/love on him until he is relaxed and calm. Step in front of him, and move into his space while asking him to back up. I say "Back", and wiggle an index finger, but whatever cue you choose. If/when he doesn't step backwards, do not push him or pull on his nose, but rather make having you in his space uncomfortable for him. Try rhythmically snapping the lead rope in a backwards direction, causing the rope halter to "suggest" a backwards movement. Escalate the pressure while maintaining the same rhythm, and as soon as he takes a step back, stop. Repeat this exercise until he moves on your cue.

Next walk forward, while cueing him to lead. I just say "Come on, George", and step out. If/when he doesn't follow, do not pull on his nose, again just make it uncomfortable for him by wiggling the lead rope from side to side. As soon as he takes a step, stop. Repeat.

Stand behind his drive-line (imaginary line at his "girth") and ask him to move his butt away from you. Do not push, but create discomfort by gently slapping his hip with the end of the lead, or by poking with an index finger. When he moves, stop. Repeat. Stand ahead of his drive-line and ask him to yield his front. Same procedure. Do these from both sides. 

This also applies if he decides to walk away from you; let him go, but make it uncomfortable by wiggling the lead. Don't pull, just rattle the lead to get his attention back to you. I will also add that a heavy lead rope, with weight (generally in the form of a metal snap) at the halter end are beneficial here, as is a properly fit and adjusted training halter.

I think this mirrors some of the initial Parelli stuff, so if you have access to his DVD's you might take a look.

In any event, the key points are rhythm, immediate release, and repetition. Do not get angry, and do not try to force the issue. Remain cheerful and playful; you are playing a game with your friend and it must be low stress and fun. "Reward the good and ignore the bad." Take plenty of breaks for pets and butt-scratches, and quit before he becomes bored with the game.

This works well with George, who can be a real brat on a lead. When this happens, I find that if I just work thru these exercises real briefly, he "remembers" what he is supposed to do, and we can get on with the business at hand. Anyway, give it a try, and see if it doesn't help.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roux

Steve, thanks so much for all your input!

He is really weird in that I can get him to back up though anything. For example he will back over a trot poll, tarp or through a gate but refuses to walk forward through one. 

If I carry a whip or a 2nd lead rope and walk with it in my hand he generally leads really well, I don't hit him it with it but just wave it a little if he gets sticky and he walks nicely. I try to overwhelm with praise! 

Wiggling the lead rope as you suggested is a real work out. He just stands there like a statue for a really long time. You have to have the patience of a monk to get his hoof to even move half an inch! 

My trainer said I should think about walking him like a baby with a lead rope as usual and then another wrapped around his butt. 

I am going to keep trying this and see what works!

So my question of the day:
Is he buddy/barn sour or "have my number" or he is truly lacking in confidence or does it matter?

I will out line what I am dealing with and then my thoughts if anyone would like to add.

Scenario: Friday I wanted to do a solo trail ride... 
1. He refuses to walk out of the arena and is spooking a jigging behind the barn on the way to the road. He wont leave the driveway, crow hopping, mini rears, spins, backing up (fearfully). He then backs up without paying attention into the front yard but when I try to get him to step back over the railroad ties to leave (which he just backed up over) he snorts and shies. 
So I decided to walk him down the road and I figure hand-walking is still useful. 
Get to the end of the road about half a mile and have to go through the gate and ally. He point blank refuses to go anywhere near the gate. I do some lunging to get his feet moving and to get him to pay attention to me. He will not get close to the gate. Even away from the gate I can't get him to relax. I back him through the gate and his back foot kick up a rock and makes a "ping" this scares him and he rears up. Ugh. So we work around the gate and I make him walk halfway through until he relaxes enough to swing his ears forward. At this time it is starting to rain and the wind is picking up. I thought this was semi ok. So then I decided to get on to ride him home. He is still high strung but not too bad on the ride home. 

2. Saddle up my horse and pony my mule. He walks through every gate without hesitation. His ears are floppy and relaxed. He goes through water crossings, over bridges, no spooks, no funny business. Even comfortable enough to want to grab a bite to eat on the trail. 

My Plan: 
1. More groundwork in the arena, desensitization, "bonding" and "trust."
More "bag on a stick" exercises, leading over things like tarps and jumps. More lunging and getting the focus on me. Pool noodles, balloons, bags and jackets and getting him to relax and be calm over anything!
2. All of the above but in the saddle. Including starting to rope and drag items like logs and tires etc. 
3. Making ALL trail rides a positive experience. Only going in groups or ponying until he gets used to it. I don't want him to be associate it with nerves or anxiety or "getting in trouble."

I feel like he could be a really good trail mule because when I ride with others he is the BEST mule in the group. While others are jigging or spooking he is totally calm and collected. He will lead or follow and feels so trail savvy. 

Anyway, here are some pics also!
(EDIT: My attachments are not showing up right on my end- sorry!)


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

As tempting as it is to say "Beau is messin' with you", I don't think their psyche works that way, or at least not on that scale. That leaves some kind of herd-sour reaction; nervousness/reluctance to go without the companionship of other equines. AKA "Misery Loves Company" ;-) If this is the case, _only_ going out with company isn't likely to help much. Somewhere I read a suggestion to solve this. IIRC it stated that you should get on and go. When your critter begins to stress (Beau being a mule, maybe _before_ the stress hits), turn and go back into the comfort zone. Repeat, striving for a little further each time.

Sounds pretty boring, especially if what what you _really_ wanted was a nice relaxing ride thru the country, but that's all I can think of to offer at the moment.

Steve


----------



## Zexious

I just can't get over how fabulous looking he is <3


----------



## Roux

george the mule said:


> Hi Roux!
> 
> As tempting as it is to say "Beau is messin' with you", I don't think their psyche works that way, or at least not on that scale. That leaves some kind of herd-sour reaction; nervousness/reluctance to go without the companionship of other equines. AKA "Misery Loves Company" ;-) If this is the case, _only_ going out with company isn't likely to help much. Somewhere I read a suggestion to solve this. IIRC it stated that you should get on and go. When your critter begins to stress (Beau being a mule, maybe _before_ the stress hits), turn and go back into the comfort zone. Repeat, striving for a little further each time.
> 
> Sounds pretty boring, especially if what what you _really_ wanted was a nice relaxing ride thru the country, but that's all I can think of to offer at the moment.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for that suggestion, I am going to try it! 
I don't like the "make the mule more afraid of you then it is of the *fill in the blank approach" and but I keep getting "hit him with the crop/whip/whatever until he does what you want." But that isn't the direction I want to go so I appreciate a more partnered approach. 

I guess when you say messing with messing with me as in "trail riding is work and I don't want to work so I am not going to walk out the driveway..."

Not sure how smart they are (but it is pretty darn smart) when he doesn't want to walk up to the rail to be tied is he thinking, if she can't tie me she cant saddle me, and if she can't saddle me then she can't ride me... or is that too long of a chain?


----------



## george the mule

Roux said:


> Thanks for that suggestion, I am going to try it!
> I don't like the "make the mule more afraid of you then it is of the *fill in the blank approach" and but I keep getting "hit him with the crop/whip/whatever until he does what you want." But that isn't the direction I want to go so I appreciate a more partnered approach.
> 
> I guess when you say messing with messing with me as in "trail riding is work and I don't want to work so I am not going to walk out the driveway..."
> 
> Not sure how smart they are (but it is pretty darn smart) when he doesn't want to walk up to the rail to be tied is he thinking, if she can't tie me she cant saddle me, and if she can't saddle me then she can't ride me... or is that too long of a chain?


Hi Roux!

I'm not beyond reaching back to deliver a tap with a crop, or the end of the reins to initiate forward motion; I do essentially the same thing on the ground to get 'em to move if a more polite request doesn't do the job. But it's just a light tap, or open-handed slap, coupled with a verbal que: "Move you monster!" Certainly not hard enough to cause any pain, but most importantly (IMO), there is no acrimony involved. Anger is simply counterproductive, and I don't want my critters to fear me; I want them to like/trust me.

For sure they are smart enough to know that being "caught" equals work, and lazy enough to play avoidance games; at least mine are. But my guys like to go out, and once I have a lead on them they cooperate willingly enough.

I do a couple of things to encourage this willingness, and another thing that probably invites the "catch game". Mostly, when I work with them at home, we work at liberty (no halter/lead); I walk up to them and ask them to move (and point), or to stand still for grooming, or blanketing, and I expect them to obey. Mostly they mind me quite well, but if I have to insist, or clarify what I want, I use a "catch string"; a short length of P-cord I carry in my pocket.

So when I come out with a halter over my arm, they know something's up: "Oh, God; Here he comes with a rope!" And they know who's halter it is, too: "Better run, George; he's after you . . ." Too funny.

So sure, they know; maybe it's for a ride, maybe for the vet or farrier, but whatever, it means work; being "On The Clock".

I mitigate this by sometimes just catching them, and taking them for a walk to graze the greener grass on the other side of the fence. And I try to do it such that they are in plain sight of their herd; they love to gloat: "HaHa; I'm getting to graze outside the fence, and you're not! HaHaHa!!!"

On this note, no matter how late or tired I am, I _always_ make it a point to serve up some treats when we get back to the barn after a ride; usually a cup of oats or something. They get to munch while being de-tacked and brushed out, and while receiving lavish praise for a job well done. (I figure_ any_ ride that ends with both of us safely home rates a "Good Job!" and a reward.) They know this too, and relish the treats/attention while the rest watch wistfully from their stall windows.

However, I don't really think equines do the associative reasoning thing well enough to "fake" being resistant at a gate a half-mile from home, or to "pretend" fear at a random sound, as a hedge against having to work. Genuine nervousness seems far more likely, and as these things aren't a problem in the presence of fellow sufferers, I am led to believe the nerves stem from separation anxiety. Does this make sense?

I will add that George is far more prone to this behavior than my big ol' horse. He has gotten much better over the years, but I still see it sometimes, particularly when encountering something strange. The park had put in some new black plastic culverts on a familiar trail we were riding the other day, and he wasn't going anywhere near them; we had to scramble down into the ditch to get around them. This illustrates my point about wacking an animal in anger. George was clearly nervous, and the source was (in this instance) fairly apparent. Rather than trying to force the issue, I let him find a way around that he was happy with. No bad feelings, problem solved, and rather than being a negative experience, it enhanced Georgies trust in his rider. Probably he'll be OK with them the next time he sees them. 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roux

I have posted a lot of the "problems" we have run up against so today I thought I would post about some of the positives or breakthroughs instead! (Huge thanks to Steve and George). 

To combat him not wanting to walk through the aisle from his stall I strategically hid a lunge whip a few feet ahead of where he likes to stop. I just have to pick it up and he walks through that part lol.

To get him to walk to the rail I have devised a different method. - Cookies - I stand at the rail with a cookie and if he touches the rail with his nose he gets a cookie. This has solved the walking to the rail issue because he knows if he walks up nice he gets a reward. 

This next breakthrough is more about me than him but when loping he likes to break down into the trot on the short sides. I think this is two fold. One if he picks up the wrong lead we have to try again and we tend to stop on the short side. The other part is that when I fell I realized that now I am shortening my reins in the corners which is a signal for him to slowdown. So I conscientiously relaxed and lengthened my reins and now he will lope around until I ask him to stop. No more dropping off into the trot. 

Are mules telepathic or do the speak English? I feel like mine does both. If I think about trotting he trots, think about walking he walks, etc. This is with no que on the legs or seat at all. Even better if you say "woah" "trot" "Lope" he does it. If I say one loop all the way around and you are done he will do exactly one and he is done. 

Lastly, my almost one year old rode him on Tuesday. He was so great with her. Normally he has a very fast walk but as soon as she got in the saddle he slowed his pace down to a crawl. She lost one of her boots and it fell and he didn't spook at all. He kept one of his ears back to listen to for her the whole time. His whole personality changed with her!! She rode in front of me first and then by herself for a while.


----------



## george the mule

Roux said:


> I have posted a lot of the "problems" we have run up against so today I thought I would post about some of the positives or breakthroughs instead! (Huge thanks to Steve and George).
> 
> Are mules telepathic or do the speak English? I feel like mine does both.
> 
> Lastly, my almost one year old rode him on Tuesday. He was so great with her.


Roux, you are quite welcome; just sharing stuff I have found to work over the years of trial and error with George.

Telepathic? Well. You probably ask this somewhat tongue-in-cheek, but I would have to answer that "Yes, all equines seem to be capable of something that at least resembles telepathy."

This becomes more evident as you develop a bond with the animal; particularly so (at least it was for me) if you are an earnest student of Equus, the language of equines. I will offer that this is, IMO, a highly worthwhile pursuit, if you really want to be able to communicate with them. Google "Limbic Resonance", read a bit, compare what you have read with things you experience while working with Beau, and form your own opinion. Think about what you observed when you trusted him with your baby. Proof? We don' _need_ no stinkin' Proof; if it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck . . . :-D

As far as understanding human language, I doubt it; maybe a few oft repeated words, learned thru association; Go, Whoa, Move, Treat . . . What I _do_ think happens is that in speaking a command, we develop a "visualization" of what we want to happen; Our "Desire" if you will. Equines do not have technical minds, rather they are emotionally driven. How did a recent article put it; "Equines possess a high degree of emotional intelligence." Something like that. They are attuned to us, and "receive" our emotions rather well; just look thru all of the training literature that talks of them "picking up" on a riders confidence vs nervousness, being "in tune" with their rider, or "sensing" that their owner is having a bad day . . . lots there if you go looking for it. Honestly, for this reason, I nearly always pair a spoken command (and a deliberate "visualization" when it occurs to me to do so) with a physical cue while riding. "George, let's take this trail." or "Here comes a bicycle, George, move over."

Mules vs horses? This seems to work quite well with George, not as much so with my horse, but then I am more bonded to George, and I have more consciously worked on developing it with him. I would expect similar results if you approached working with a favorite horse in the same manner.

Weird sh*t, huh? Are we havin' any fun yet 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roux

Funny mule-owner moment of the day... While riding on the ditch a woman said, "Is your horse half donkey?" LOL


----------



## george the mule

Roux said:


> Funny mule-owner moment of the day... While riding on the ditch a woman said, "Is your horse half donkey?" LOL


 "No mam. He's just a half-assed one." :-D


----------



## Roux

Well had a good ride this weekend with Sailor and Gus. Everything went really well Sailor is so calm about most things (bikes, other horses, fishing polls and water crossing etc) and we only had one stumbling block. On the way back we made a loop and had to cross over a wood bridge and he wouldn't do it. Classic mule statue. I worked at it for a while but my mom and Gus were getting impatient so we ended up going back to the big concrete bridge to get home. 

I know this is classic mule. He didn't trust me and he didn't trust the bridge so he wasn't going to walk over. A horse you can bully over, coax over, or buddy over but not a mule! 

Hope I can get him to trust me more, I guess it just takes time?

I didn't end up going to the mule show because I have had a cold and did DD. We went and watched for a bit though and I hope to make the next one!


----------



## george the mule

Hi Roux!

Neither of my guys like wooden bridges, particularly the narrow arched ones. I think it's the hollow sound they make.

With George, no means "NO", and if we _have_ to go that way, we will have to look for another way to cross. If we're riding with a group, and somebody else will cross first, George will generally follow. However, he remembers, and doesn't usually raise objections on subsequent crossings of that particular bridge.

My horse Oily, OTOH, just doesn't like them, and he doesn't like them the same every time, regardless. But being a horse he can usually be persuaded; he "trusts" me.

I've had George a long time, and we have walked over a bunch of wooden bridges, but he hasn't grown any fonder of them. I'm not sure what it takes to have "trust" override "self preservation" with something like this, or even if it is always possible with every animal. If any readers have thoughts on this, I too would be interested in hearing them.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roux

This bridge is narrow but not arched. The problem is that it is actually an irrigation gate so there is water rushing though on one side and it is noisy. All my horses have given it the "side eye" before accepting it. 

My gelding Roux didn't like the bridge at all. However with him I just had to circle him and make him work a bit and then he decided going over the bridge was easier. I would say we worked at it for about 10 min and then it was mostly ok each time after that. I thought the mule would follow the horse across it but no.

I've had a few set backs this past week 

First on my lesson my trainer drug the mounting block from the side of the arena to the middle so she could sit on it. This left a line in the sand about a foot wide. My mule freaked out over this line. Wouldn't get within 5 ft of it and was rearing, spinning, spooking and otherwise just freaking out. It took until the end of the lesson and he still pinned his ears and shied. There was something about the way he was doing this that was really unsettling to me. I was getting very nervy. I was supposed to be working on lead changes that day but I felt to nervous to be loping so we did something else instead. I don't think he was really afraid but just wanted to be a jerk about it to get out of work?

The horses and mule also got moved to pasture this week. The pasture is on the other side of the barn and they get moved between three of them to protect the grass. When I went to get him from the pasture he came up to me no problem and put the halter on no problem. I led him to the gate and when I unclicked the top wire. He spun and bolted. Obviously with my body turned away to get the fence there was no way I was going to be able to hold him. 

I was able to get him caught again right away and this time I put on the stud chain so I would have a little more control. I also decided we should do the other gate as I was hoping this one would be easier. I got the first two wires off and away and when I bent down to get the bottom one he again tried to spin and bolt. I was ready this time but he was able to back up significantly and despite my best efforts I couldn't get close enough to open the gate. 

At this point my gelding has wandered over and then proceeded to try to go through and didn't see the bottom wire. He gets tangled and panics and then the mule panics. I didn't want to drop the lead from with the chain on so I quickly got that undone and went to rescue my gelding. He was fine but then my mule didn't want to be caught. 

By the time I caught the mule I was so disappointed, angry, frustrated... you name it that I just took off the halter and left. I knew that in my state of mind at that point I wasn't going to get anything done and I should just walk away.

I don't get to go out to the barn that much compared to what I used to and to get there and not even be able to get the mule out of the pasture was beyond frustrating for me that day. 

The next day I had my DH help me because holding the mule, getting the other horses away and opening a fence was too much for one person. He gave up a pretty good fight but we eventually got him back to the barn. I decided to keep him up at the barn because I obviously need to get ground work done. 

I know that he is getting WORSE with me and the I AM THE PROBLEM. But I don't understand why. I haven't let him get away with bad behavior but I have also been kind and fair with him. I haven't given him any reason to resent me or be bitter, I reward him often. I don't always make him work sometimes I just groom him etc so I he shouldn't associate me with only work.

DH says I need to be a lot harder and stronger with him but from everything I read mules need a gentle touch. I think my gentle touch is ruining him?!?! 

I don't really know what to do at this point. I guess focus on ground work and leading? I also am strongly considering selling him as I think I am over my head. 

Equines are my only hobby and pastime and if I am not enjoying myself something has to give. This is the hottest spookiest animal I have owned and I used to have OTTBs. I thought mules thought about things more but this one is quintessential TB.


----------



## george the mule

Roux said:


> DH says I need to be a lot harder and stronger with him but from everything I read mules need a gentle touch. I think my gentle touch is ruining him?!?!
> 
> I don't really know what to do at this point. I guess focus on ground work and leading? I also am strongly considering selling him as I think I am over my head.
> 
> Equines are my only hobby and pastime and if I am not enjoying myself something has to give. This is the hottest spookiest animal I have owned and I used to have OTTBs. I thought mules thought about things more but this one is quintessential TB.


Hi Roux!

My rule is to be as light-handed as possible, while still getting the job done. Ask nicely, but if that doesn't work, you really need to firm up. I have one of those Parelli "Carrot Sticks" in the barn that is my go-to when I need a little extra emphasis. Usually just a polite reminder "Don't make me get The Stick!" will suffice, but once in awhile I have to put it to work. Certainly I'm not going to beat on my pets with it, but slapping the rope down on the ground behind them, or a tap on the butt with it are reminders to them that I am The Boss, and when I say "move", I expect them to do so.

The horses are mostly pretty compliant, but George mostly isn't; he nearly always has his own agenda, and it sometimes takes a pretty firm hand to convince him otherwise. Plus he is easily offended, and gets grumpy if pressured into doing something he doesn't want to. Roux, it took a long time, several years actually, for me to really learn how to "negotiate" with George, and he still has his moments. A large part of it was getting to know him well enough to understand his view of the world, and to know when to be firm, and when to let it slide.

But, yea; ground-work is always worthwhile, and for awhile it might be useful to start off with some before asking him to do anything more involved.

Also, you mentioned some changes at the barn; often equines react poorly to changes in their routine. Then the hot weather probably isn't helping; mine all get pretty lazy, and the last thing they want is to be bothered by a pesky human wanting them to work. Again, the horses are generally much easier to convince than George. Just remind yourself that mentally/emotionally they are small children; they are gonna have moody days, and they are gonna have temper tantrums. You need to recognize these times, and craft appropriate responses; sometimes it will be to just leave them alone, but usually you can find something to do to shift their mood in your favor. If you feel yourself starting to get angry, walk away, as it is almost always counterproductive, and an angry human working with an angry mule is a recipe for trouble.

Other than the above, I wouldn't worry about Beau; he's just being a mule  Hope this helps a bit.

ByeBye! Steve and George


----------



## george the mule

Hi Again, Roux!

Also, you mention having a horse? On days that Beau is being mulish, put him away and take out your horse-buddy. I'm sure you have noticed; they get jealous . . . and George, at least, seems to make the connection that if he is being a brat, I will play with Oily (my TB gelding) instead. Actually, I try to alternate between the two, to keep the jealousy from getting out of hand. And I can assure you that they keep track, and know who's turn it is. They like to please, and like being the center of attention.

Steve


----------



## Roux

Hi Steve,
I am feeling a lot better after reading your post, thanks!

I am glad that this is typical mule (or at least muleish) - makes me feel better. 

I brought him back to the barn and put him back in his same outdoor stall. When I was working with him in the arena he pulled away from me twice. So I used horse logic, "you want to lope away, ok but you lope my way." Its like 99- 100F here so after about an hour I was melting but he was going strong. I felt like I was getting the point across though. He was listening a lot better after that but then didn't want to lead to the rail again. I put the stud chain on over his nose and led him to the rail. He didn't really need any pressure on it, but having it on made him think, "Oh I better do what this lady says." He tried to pull away once and one snap of the lead made him quit. I practiced that for a while then took the lead off and he was good in just his rope halter after that. Not sure the lesson will stick but I guess I will find out next time!


----------

